
Guy makes tech videos for 5 years now. Gets about 50 views each. Keeps at it - NewGier
https://www.youtube.com/user/selmateacher7/videos
======
ramtatatam
IT lessons for your grandma, cool. Just my grandma does not care much, maybe
that's why he does not get much views. Also posting 5 videos in a single day
does not help. It's better to take some time and produce one good-quality
video, even if it takes couple of days.

